

Your mouth and gut microbiomes have a signature - accarmichael
http://www.ubiomeblog.com/predicting-oral-vs-gut-microbiomes/

======
VLM
I poked around the site some, interesting, I thought one of the funniest or
stickiest reasons to poke around was to see if they explain how "just swab the
area" sample technology works WRT gut biome sample collection (a really long
swab? Insert via the, uh, exhaust port? They don't say).

It looks like an interesting bioinformatics type study.

~~~
brerlapn
IIRC from a podcast interview with one of the founders, you swab a bit of your
used toilet paper for the gut sample collection.

The concept sounded pretty interesting, and it's on my list of things to do
this year along with 23andme. Gut biome health is getting more awareness these
days, and with them comparing large populations of samples it seems like a
cool way to contribute to a data set that ought to provide some useful
insights.

I was reading a post recently about someone who had surgery to remove part of
their intestine due to some sort of GI disorder, and wondered how many of
these sorts of major procedures could ultimately be avoided using biome-based
treatments like fecal transplants.

~~~
accarmichael
Yup, just the tiniest swab of poop from toilet paper will do. :)

------
Corporate_Shill
I wonder if they're still there after a lifetime of processed food, antibiotic
rounds and GMO shenanigans?

~~~
dreamweapon
Don't express skepticism of the wonderful and plainly obvious merits of GMOs
on HN, please. It'll get you tagged as a conspiracy theorist and/or luddite.

~~~
Corporate_Shill
Too late for that.

